# R&I-Fließbild



## winniepuh (6 Dezember 2005)

Hallo!

Kennt jemand eine Internetquelle mit einer Übersicht zu den Buchstabenbedeutungen in R&I-Fließbildern? Es handelt sich um DIN 19227. Ich suche nach einer kurzen Erläuterung mit den wichtigsten Abkürzungen.

Grüße,
WP


----------



## e4sy (6 Dezember 2005)

ich hoffe das ist das richtige 

http://www.dbta.tu-berlin.de/html/courses/pcl_lecture/pf_grundlagen_fliessbilder.pdf


----------



## marlob (6 Dezember 2005)

Guck mal hier

http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/isa-intrumentation-codes-d_415.html

mfg
marlob


----------

